# In search of best place in the UK to buy essential oils



## LatherLondon (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,
I am using smaller amounts of essential oils at the moment and I am looking for the best place to buy larger amounts of essential oils 100ml-500g upwards.

I am finding it very hit and miss at the moment, does anyone have any reliable companies in the UK?? :?


----------



## trishwosere (Apr 6, 2011)

LatherLondon said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I am using smaller amounts of essential oils at the moment and I am looking for the best place to buy larger amounts of essential oils 100ml-500g upwards.
> 
> I am finding it very hit and miss at the moment, does anyone have any reliable companies in the UK?? :?



Hi Lather, I was thinking of getting mine from here:-http://www.justasoap.co.uk

they make batches up to 500mls -I believe in FO's and 1000mls in EO's
hope this helps

happy soaping
trish


----------



## LatherLondon (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Trish,

Thanks for the reply, I bought some FOs from Just a soap and they seized on me very badly so I cannot bring myself to order any FOs or EOs from them ever again. :? 

I hope I can find a good EO supplier.


----------



## Catmehndi (Apr 7, 2011)

We operate separately from them but you may want to check out New Directions UK?

http://www.newdirectionsuk.com/shop/pro ... e96cad296d

Hope they can help!


----------



## LatherLondon (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks Catmehndi, I will do so, I read good things about ND just never tried the UK branch.


----------



## Aromasue (Apr 11, 2011)

Try Butterbur and Sage. They have been around for a long time, their e/o's are very good and well priced. I have been using them for a long time and still do even though I now live in Cyprus +44 (0)118 9505100. Ask to speak to Sandy, he'll look after you.

Another good supplier are Aromantic.co.uk 

Sue


----------



## madpiano (May 30, 2011)

You can always ask Helen at Fresholi. I don't think she has the larger sizes on her website, but she responds to emails really quickly, so you could always ask her for a price.


----------



## trishwosere (May 30, 2011)

madpiano said:
			
		

> You can always ask Helen at Fresholi. I don't think she has the larger sizes on her website, but she responds to emails really quickly, so you could always ask her for a price.



It doesn't matter how I try and with what browser, I can't get any of the fresholi pages to load, they take forever and get timed out or I am told that the site is 'unavailable'.

Trish


----------



## madpiano (May 31, 2011)

no problems here?

http://www.fresholi.com


----------



## trishwosere (May 31, 2011)

madpiano said:
			
		

> no problems here?
> 
> http://www.fresholi.com



I can't register and also when I try to go to another page from the main it wont load...sorry, but thanks anyways

trish


----------



## Lindy (Jun 1, 2011)

You have to register on both the main page and then on the Forum to gain access to everything.  And then there are hidden areas that open up after 100 posts.....


----------

